# MRE 24 / $65 ok?



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

MRE entree Variety Pack - CASE of 24

Just curious if this is a good deal. I'm not super fond of MRE's but there is a place for them in my preparations. In all fairness for $65 I'd rather have a 5 gallon bucket of rice/beans and change, but that's harder to carry then an MRE. Since I'm no MRE officionado I must ask - is this a fair deal?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

That's about $2.70 per entre. Check eBay for prices to see what the current going price is. I have about 8 cases in storage for emergencies and for WROL, to issue for anyone going on a patrol that way they don't need a fire to heat food. They can use the MRE heater or just eat it cold. The bad thing about the MRE's is they don't have a long shelf life.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Think you'd be better off with Chef Boyardee Pasta products, Dinty Moore Beef stew and Pork and beans. All are precooked and you can eat them out of a can. Shoot that's what C-rats were back in the day


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Some MREs are a complete meal with a beverage powder, etc. If it is a complete meal, it sounds awfully good. I'd check the dates.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I agree that you could get more bang for your buck buying other foods. If it's for a backpack I'd go for it though.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

SARGE7402 said:


> Think you'd be better off with Chef Boyardee Pasta products, Dinty Moore Beef stew and Pork and beans. All are precooked and you can eat them out of a can. Shoot that's what C-rats were back in the day


Can goods are nice but there heavy. Heck MRE's are not to far behind but they are lighter. When packing I would go with the lighter stuff.

Check Craigslist. I find them on there time to time by the case.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

You could check amazon, will give you a ballpark price. I think you have a fair price though, if a case is 12 pack, I thought last I checked about $9 per meal individual.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I think that is a tad too high for just the entrée...Sportsmans Guide has a pretty good deal on them from time to time along with other vendors...shop around and you may be surprised as to what you may find. Do not forget to check out local surplus stores too...I recently was able to get a case of 12 assorted MRE's which included the entrée, desserts, beverage mix, gum, crackers and utensil packet and heater included for $40 and had a 5 years shelf life...JM2c


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

MREs don't really go bad so much. In basic we ate some that were 5 years expired. Except for the veggie omelet they were good. (Veggie omelet sucks whether it's expired or not) the big issue I have with MREs is that to really pack efficiently you have to remove them from the outer pouch, and that pouch makes a decent poop bucket in a pinch, or water container, or both, but not in that order.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

A local surplus store here has civilian MRE's for $95.00 for 12 meals. There's are fresh.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

You can buy a lotta canned goods for $65. I always thought MREs were overpriced.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> You can buy a lotta canned goods for $65. I always thought MREs were overpriced.


Supply and demand, damn preppers.


----------



## cisco56 (Feb 9, 2015)

The thing about MREs is they are specifically designed for a soldiers survival. They are light weight, easy to carry and have a high calorie value, plus they have items for survival like matches and toilet paper.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I know this, and for home I get it. I am thinking about when I'm not at home, and getting home or getting to my BOL. I would never be able to hoist the cans equivalent of an MRE in my bag. I ordered so hopefully they have more then 1 year shelf life or I'll trade them out.



Ralph Rotten said:


> You can buy a lotta canned goods for $65. I always thought MREs were overpriced.


----------



## cisco56 (Feb 9, 2015)

MREs last much longer than one year. I would consider them for emergencies but cost prohibitive if you have alternatives. When your very hungry they are gourmet food. The heating pack they have is a consideration too if you have no fire due to circumstances. When your in a bad situation the hot food makes a huge difference. Also can be used to warm yourself but I would be careful about that and wrap it up in something so you don't burn yourself.


----------



## cisco56 (Feb 9, 2015)

Just one more thing. MREs are only meant for short term use. The army provides as many hot meals as they can to the troops. For what you get in the pack I think its fair price. You might consider learning about edible plants in your area. (For example dandelion is very good) hunting and dehydrated food if you only concern is the food.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Ripon said:


> I know this, and for home I get it. I am thinking about when I'm not at home, and getting home or getting to my BOL. I would never be able to hoist the cans equivalent of an MRE in my bag. I ordered so hopefully they have more then 1 year shelf life or I'll trade them out.


They make a product known s Top Shelf that are meals stored in pouches very similar to MREs. You could afford twice as many of these things as MREs.
Really, prepping is about mass quantity. While MREs may seem compact, they really hav a lotta extra crap in 'em. before we'd go on any kinda field duty that involved the use of Black Cadillacs (my boots) then we'd strip down the MREs to their essential meals and leave the rest of that stuff in the rear.

Remember that you will eventually eat this stuff as you rotate out your stocks. Inexpensive canned or packaged gooda would be cheap enough that you could buy the stuff, and eat it three times for what you paid for 12 MREs.


----------

